# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Chelated Trace Element Mix



## Ofri (May 16, 2004)

How can I make my own Chelated Trace Element Mix?
Someone gave these ingredients:

EDTA sodium ferric salt C10H12N2O8 FeNa
Na2MoO4.2H2O
H3BO3 
MnCl2.4H2O 
ZnSO4.7H2O 
CoCl2.6H2O 
CuSO4.5H2O 

but... I dont know if this is right and I dont know the quantities.

Help Me, Please.


----------



## Ofri (May 16, 2004)

How can I make my own Chelated Trace Element Mix?
Someone gave these ingredients:

EDTA sodium ferric salt C10H12N2O8 FeNa
Na2MoO4.2H2O
H3BO3 
MnCl2.4H2O 
ZnSO4.7H2O 
CoCl2.6H2O 
CuSO4.5H2O 

but... I dont know if this is right and I dont know the quantities.

Help Me, Please.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.gpodio.com/fert_table.asp

here is a fertilizer comparison of many name brand ferts. just scroll down to the bottom and it will give the key.

i would suggest just buying them from www.gregwatson.com and saving yourself the heartache. many people have tried to make it, and few are successful. it is only like 10 bucks for a 2 year supply from gregwatson.


----------



## Ofri (May 16, 2004)

Thank you, but it didn't really help. I need the names of the chimicals, not just the elements (what am i going to do with 7% Fe?).

I want to make my own fertilizer because I want to adjust it to the water in my area.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i got an email saying you tried to pm me, but it doesn't show up. i dont know enough about making trace mixes to help you. sorry. you might try emailing gregwatson. look at his site for the address. www.gregwatson.com


----------



## Ofri (May 16, 2004)

thanks


----------

